# Foot tattoos



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Does anyone know why women’s feet are such a hot zone for tattoos? It seems like every woman and her sister has a foot tattoo these days. I’m not just referring to celebrities, but I see a lot of women in public with them. I guess it was on my mind because I was in line behind a lady in sandals yesterday, which I guess was noticeable since it’s December and was 35 degrees here. The tops of her feet were covered in tattoos. I even know of a couple of tattoo parlors with a picture of a tattooed female foot in the window. I don’t really understand tattoos in general, so I was just wondering how one decides a tattoo on the foot or ankle is a positive. 

This is not intended to be tattoo bashing, but I’m just wondering why the foot is such a canvas for tattos? I guess another thing that gets my attention is that the tattoo doesnt always fit their look. In other words, it’s not like they just rolled out of an episode of Sons of Anarchy, but it’s soccer moms, women in professional dress, you name it. Are foot tattoos considered sexy by some?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

southbound said:


> Does anyone know why women’s feet are such a hot zone for tattoos? It seems like every woman and her sister has a foot tattoo these days. I’m not just referring to celebrities, but I see a lot of women in public with them. I guess it was on my mind because I was in line behind a lady in sandals yesterday, which I guess was noticeable since it’s December and was 35 degrees here. The tops of her feet were covered in tattoos. I even know of a couple of tattoo parlors with a picture of a tattooed female foot in the window. I don’t really understand tattoos in general, so I was just wondering how one decides a tattoo on the foot or ankle is a positive.
> 
> This is not intended to be tattoo bashing, but I’m just wondering why the foot is such a canvas for tattos? I guess another thing that gets my attention is that the tattoo doesnt always fit their look. In other words, it’s not like they just rolled out of an episode of Sons of Anarchy, but it’s soccer moms, women in professional dress, you name it. Are foot tattoos considered sexy by some?


It’s very easy to cover up a foot tattoos.Some women get them and are quite happy to show them off in public but when visiting family or certain places they cover them because it’s not culturally or aesthetically acceptable.
As for being sexy,they are like graffiti on a beautiful piece of art.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Andy1001 said:


> southbound said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know why women’s feet are such a hot zone for tattoos? It seems like every woman and her sister has a foot tattoo these days. I’m not just referring to celebrities, but I see a lot of women in public with them. I guess it was on my mind because I was in line behind a lady in sandals yesterday, which I guess was noticeable since it’s December and was 35 degrees here. The tops of her feet were covered in tattoos. I even know of a couple of tattoo parlors with a picture of a tattooed female foot in the window. I don’t really understand tattoos in general, so I was just wondering how one decides a tattoo on the foot or ankle is a positive.
> ...


So, you think that it’s because they want a tattoo, but they want to be able to show it or cover it depending on the situation. Interesting. I’m with the graffiti on art. It’s nothing to me, but I see very attractive women with their feet covered ink, and I’m thinking, whyyyyyyyyyyyy? You are so attractive, why did you do that?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Tattoos are one of those things where it’s really none of my business what others do, similar to how they dress. Maybe I personally don’t like their clothes or their tattoo? Who cares what I think, it’s not my body, and what I like has nothing to do with it. Further, it’s not my place to make assumptions about people based on their tattoos, their hair, etc. 

Having said that, I like some foot and ankle tatts on other people but I would never do it myself. I’ve seen some that were cute, some cool, some hideous. A female friend of mine had her sun sign on her inner ankle. Scorpio! That means she had a nasty ass giant black scorpion on her foot all the time. It terrified me every time I saw it.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> It’s very easy to cover up a foot tattoos.Some women get them and are quite happy to show them off in public but when visiting family or certain places they cover them because it’s not culturally or aesthetically acceptable.
> As for being sexy,they are like graffiti on a beautiful piece of art.


Agreed.

I remember the Sunday funnies (years ago) used to be printed in color. *That's* what I think of when I see all these tattoos all over women in public - they look like they wrapped themselves up in the Sunday funnies.

I don't do tats and I sure don't do them on my feet. LOL.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

I would expect it's also a less sensitive /painful area to get them. Just conjecture on my part.
I think the tat fad and piercings as well started to set the bearer apart from everyone else and as they gain popularity it becomes blase' and commonplace. Such is the way of a fad. I don't care for them and agree with the "graffiti" comment, but just like everything my opinion only affects me. To each his own.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Women paint their toenails all of the time to make their feet look pretty. It's a decorative adornment. 

A tattoo on the feet is also a decorative adornment for those men/women who find it beautiful. My guess is that these women like their feet, they like tattoos, so why not showcase one with the other.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I am not a fan of tattoos. I agree with Andy when he said it is just graffiti on a work of art. I can really think of nothing I need to memorialize by placing it permanently on my body. I have scars for that.
But having said that, I think a lot of women and some men, get tats as a reaction to life rather than because of life. So they get a divorce and to prove how brave or different they are now, they go out a get a tattoo, of something to remind them of that. So a zodiac sign or a some symbol or saying to remind them of who they "are" or how "bad" they are. Having said that, I think the foot is a place they can easily hide their "badness".


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

A tattoo on the foot would probably be very painful because no fat padding. I’ve got three, one on the stomach, one on the back of the shoulder and one on the outside upper ankle. The ankle tattoo was the most painful by far. 

I haven’t noticed more tattoo’s on women’s feet. I’ve noticed more women going full sleeves. Some of them look great, others not as much. I could never do it myself but I do admire really good artistry with full sleeves on women, it can be very sexy.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I was in Scotland a few months ago and I stayed in a hotel in Edinburgh.There was a swimming pool and I used it every morning and there was a lot of young women both swimming and using the Jacuzzi.I think they were on a hen (bachelorette) weekend.
Every one of them had numerous tattoos,full sleeves,thigh,chest,backs etc.But the thing I noticed most was the tattoos weren’t even in color in most instances.Hideous black and white monstrosities adorning these young women and all I could think of was what they would look like in thirty years.
I live in a fairly small town and I use the local coffee place almost every day.I get chatting to the servers and one of them is a really pretty young girl.She told me about regularly going for job interviews as a receptionist for medical,dental or law practices and always losing out to someone less qualified.I know exactly why she’s losing out,she has tattoos on both hands.
Tattoos are a permanent reminder of a temporary feeling and the person who comes up with a way of painlessly and completely removing them will make a fortune.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Andy1001 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s very easy to cover up a foot tattoos.Some women get them and are quite happy to show them off in public but when visiting family or certain places they cover them because it’s not culturally or aesthetically acceptable.
> ...


The appeal of tattoos are difficult for me to understand. I guess everybody’s brain works differently. I’d never thought of it quite like you described, but yes, it does look like someone wrapped up in the Sunday funnies. It can sometimes really look strange from a distance when they’re too far away to make out what it is. Depending on the tattoo, It looks like a big bruise or some other injury.


----------



## Tiggy! (Sep 9, 2016)

Rubix Cubed said:


> I would expect it's also a less sensitive /painful area to get them. Just conjecture on my part.
> I think the tat fad and piercings as well started to set the bearer apart from everyone else and as they gain popularity it becomes blase' and commonplace. Such is the way of a fad. I don't care for them and agree with the "graffiti" comment, but just like everything my opinion only affects me. To each his own.


Top of the feet and ankles are some of the most painful places you can get a tattoo (along with the knee, elbow and ribs), the meatier parts of the body are the least painful.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Tiggy! said:


> Top of the feet and ankles are some of the most painful places you can get a tattoo (along with the knee, elbow and ribs), the meatier parts of the body are the least painful.


 I stand corrected.
Thank you.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I think some tattoos, if done by a talented artist, are exquisitely beautiful. I view it as another art form. That said, I've seen some really atrocious tattoos too. Re: feet. Maybe to pretty up an otherwise ugly body part? Feet are FUGLY. 

Funnily enough, I was thinking of getting a part of my feet tattooed with a henna design. Haven't decided for sure yet. Either there, or on the side of my hand below my pinky.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I’m also curious as to how long tattoos have been mainstream. Time flies; has it been 15 or 20 years yet? Tattoos weren’t so popular when I was growing up, so I see people with tattoos that just doesnt seem to fit their look. I see women that look like they just came out of an office, or the Carol Brady motherly look, and they have a tattoo. I just didn’t see that when I was a kid.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

No tats on a woman for me.......I think the body is beautiful enough..........


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

southbound said:


> Does anyone know why women’s feet are such a hot zone for tattoos? It seems like every woman and her sister has a foot tattoo these days. I’m not just referring to celebrities, but I see a lot of women in public with them. I guess it was on my mind because I was in line behind a lady in sandals yesterday, which I guess was noticeable since it’s December and was 35 degrees here. The tops of her feet were covered in tattoos. I even know of a couple of tattoo parlors with a picture of a tattooed female foot in the window. I don’t really understand tattoos in general, so I was just wondering how one decides a tattoo on the foot or ankle is a positive.
> 
> This is not intended to be tattoo bashing, but I’m just wondering why the foot is such a canvas for tattos? I guess another thing that gets my attention is that the tattoo doesnt always fit their look. In other words, it’s not like they just rolled out of an episode of Sons of Anarchy, but it’s soccer moms, women in professional dress, you name it. Are foot tattoos considered sexy by some?


I think that people get tattoos because others are getting them. So if women they know are having tattoos on their feet then they think, that's a good idea I will have one. That's one of the main reasons I would never get one, because I am not one to follow the herd. I see more women these days with parts of their bodies almost completely covered by them which is SO unattractive. :frown2:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

southbound said:


> I’m also curious as to how long tattoos have been mainstream. Time flies; has it been 15 or 20 years yet? Tattoos weren’t so popular when I was growing up, so I see people with tattoos that just doesnt seem to fit their look. I see women that look like they just came out of an office, or the Carol Brady motherly look, and they have a tattoo. I just didn’t see that when I was a kid.


When I was growing up in the 60's the only people who seemed to have them were sailors. I am sad to see how many people have them now and how awful so many of them look. I have also seen programmes on tv of so many who regret having them and are having painful laser treatment to get rid of them.
For many its become an addiction as well.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> When I was growing up in the 60's the only people who seemed to have them were sailors. I am sad to see how many people have them now and how awful so many of them look. I have also seen programmes on tv of so many who regret having them and are having painful laser treatment to get rid of them.


My wife and I don't have tattoos it's not our thing.

That said one of my grandfathers who was an English coal miner and had also served in the British Army during the Second World War (landed at Normandy on D-Day etc). Had a tattoo which he got not long before the invasion, although he told me he later regretted getting it.

On extremely rare occasion I will see a tattoo that is well done, yet for the most part they're often quite ugly and age certainly does them no favours either.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 8, 2016)

For me tatoo is an ID of a person who was in jail. I totaly don't get them. People simply don't realise how they will look when they'll be in their elderly age. Those tatooes will look so suggie and unappealing; I've seen them, and they look discusting. Why to pay alot of money for something that will look horrible later on? Plus it's temporary. I get it if there is peircing.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I could understand anything that can be changed easily. I realize people have interests and fads that come and go. A person can always change their hair when they decide it doesn’t look good purple or pink anymore or stop wearing that nose ring. Although I personally can’t relate to tattoos at all, I especially can’t understand tattoos that cover a large area of the body, or face tattoos. Face tattoos, yikes!!!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

southbound said:


> I could understand anything that can be changed easily. I realize people have interests and fads that come and go. A person can always change their hair when they decide it doesn’t look good purple or pink anymore or stop wearing that nose ring. Although I personally can’t relate to tattoos at all, I especially can’t understand tattoos that cover a large area of the body, or face tattoos. Face tattoos, yikes!!!


The craziest tattoos I’ve ever seen were on a girl I knew in Germany.
She had freckles tattooed on her face.
The thing was,If she went anywhere sunny and got a tan the freckles stayed the same color.
I’ve been told by some of the girls that work for me that some places do freckle tattoos using the same process as eyebrow microblading and they only last a couple of years, but the girl in Munich had proper tattoo ink used which will never disappear without laser treatment.
Speaking of eyebrows I was waiting for her ladyship one day in a shopping mall and I seen a woman being subjected to what I can only describe as torture.
It learned later it was called eyebrow threading!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> The craziest tattoos I’ve ever seen were on a girl I knew in Germany.


The German word for tramp stamp literally translates as ass antlers.

We both have spousal tributes, just for us and they’re not visible except at the beach/pool.


----------

